# age of my budgies and broodyness



## Vhenry113 (Dec 3, 2021)

so i have three budgies. a recessive pied, a creamino, and an albino. All of which are presumed female. My creamino which we have always aged as being the middle of the three in age is broody right now and its the first time any of them ever have been. Does this mean she is older than the other two? because the one that i thought was the oldest has never been broody before. Im just curious as to what that means in relation to age.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As soon as budgies are mature they may be able to get broody but doesnt necessarily mean they will do so right away. Due to differences in hormones, etc some budgies may get broody before or after others do regardless of age.


----------

